# TwinCat bzw. C# Kommandozeilenbefehle ausführen und PC herunterfahren



## Benni (15 Dezember 2011)

Hi Leute,
ich habe gelesen, dass es so genannte Kommandozeilen / -Dateien Befehle für TwinCat gibt.
und zwar interessiere ich mich derzeit vor allem für den Befehl "/Reset",
kann mir einer sagen wie ich diesen Befehl in meine Programmierung einarbeiten muss?
Ich habe hier zwar bereits ein ähnliches Thema gefunden, dies hat mir allerdings nichts wirklich weiterhelfen können. Außerdem habe ich nachfolgend noch eine zweite Frage an euch. Wäre Perfekt wenn jemand von euch einen Vorschlag zu meinem Problem hätte.

Ich programmiere derzeit einen Prüfstand, daher habe ich so einige Variablen die ich hier deklariere.
Nun muss ich am Programmende bzw. Programmabruch etc. diese alle wieder zurücksetzen. Im Onlinemodus
von TwinCat gibt es die Möglichkeit auf Reset zu klicken. Für diese Anwendung wäre der oben beschriebene
Befehl "/reset" sehr sinnvoll...
Des weiteren da es sich bei dem ganzen um ein Prüfprogramm handelt, welches dauerhaft im Vordergrund läuft und man eigentlich
nicht aus dem Programm raus gehen soll, wäre es nicht schlecht wenn ich bei mir im Menü ein Abmelden, Herunterfahre etc. einbinden könnte.
Dies funktioniert ja auch so weit, nur wenn ich dieses Aufrufe dann bekomme ich bei einem erneuten Start ein Problem mit dem System Manager, irgendwie schieße ich den dadurch zu sehr ab, so dass ich nochmals einen neustart benötige. Deshalb meine zweite Frage, kann ich auch von c# den SYS-Man. und PLC-Control ordentlich Beenden und somit das System sanft herunterfahren?

Gruß Benni


----------



## Benni (16 Dezember 2011)

Also das Problem mit dem Reset habe ich nun gelöst, habe in einer TwinCat Bibliothek einen Block Reset sowie neustart der SPS gefunden und diese beiden in mein Programm eingebunden... Falls jedoch jemand einen besseren Vorschlag hat, dann bin ich gerne dafür offen...

Jedoch das Problem mit dem sanften Beenden von TwinCat PLC Control und System Manager habe ich noch keine Lösung gefunden, falls hier noch jemand einen Rat hat würde ich mich sehr freuen...

Gruß Benni


----------

